# How to check if I messed up mergemaster?



## andyzammy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have tried to upgrade my system and during the second mergemaster phase I'm not convinced that I completed it properly. File selection went fine but when it start prompting me to update some things via commands I don't think any of them worked.

I rebooted into a system where my user didn't exist and root had no password. I just made a new account with sysinstall.

Since the upgrade I have been getting warnings at boot time:

`% cat /var/log/dmesg.boot | grep -i warning`

```
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```

I'm not sure if this is related but a jail I built after the upgrade seemed unable to properly extract port snapshots:

```
files/17fd4374e4e3b05e879ad31b63ad364a6349778b52ab3b673fcee7d1b9409f8d.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt
```
I verified that gunzip works.

Is there a way to verify that mergmaster was completed properly? And to restart the process if it wasn't?

`% uname -a`

```
FreeBSD computer 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Thu Dec  1 15:19:59 GMT 2011     root@computer:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## kpa (Dec 4, 2011)

Always leave /etc/master.passwd and /etc/group for manual merge in mergemaster(8) unless you're comfortable with its merge functionality. You can run mergemaster again as long as you haven't touched the system sources in /usr/src and the object files in /usr/obj after the last compilation. Those warnings seem to come from /etc/rc.d/bluetooth, I get the same on my desktop system on bootup and they seem to be harmless.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2011)

Backups of the files that changed are placed in /var/backup/. Have a look there I'm sure the 'old' passwd and master.passwd are there.

Copy those back to their original place and run mergemaster again. Be careful when merging them (don't blindly accept the changes).


----------



## andyzammy (Dec 6, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Backups of the files that changed are placed in /var/backup/. Have a look there I'm sure the 'old' passwd and master.passwd are there.
> 
> Copy those back to their original place and run mergemaster again. Be careful when merging them (don't blindly accept the changes).



Is my system considered to be in a broken state due to my 'new' accounts? (AKA, do I have to?) 
I did notice that the default route was to manually merge certain files. Having attempted manually merging before it appeared as though I would be editing one line at a time.. not knowing how many files I would have to do this way I just kept pressing 'i'. 2nd time charm for the manual I'm sure!

Are the bluetooth warnings considered as an addition to STABLE or have missed something out?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2011)

andyzammy said:
			
		

> Is my system considered to be in a broken state due to my 'new' accounts? (AKA, do I have to?)



Yes, it's most likely broken, but no, you aren't strictly required to fix it.

Broken because accounts that were added by installing ports or packages (or by you) are not part of the default, and installing the new file overwrote the old where new users and groups were defined.

Fixing is not required because the base system will still work, it's just that non-base stuff might fail.

Using *mergemaster -Ui* helps.  Also see mergemaster(8) for setting default options in /etc/mergemaster.rc.



> Are the bluetooth warnings considered as an addition to STABLE or have missed something out?



I don't see any bluetooth warnings.  Possibly from leftover old files?  Use *make check-old* in /usr/src.


----------



## andyzammy (Dec 9, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes, it's most likely broken, but no, you aren't strictly required to fix it.
> 
> Broken because accounts that were added by installing ports or packages (or by you) are not part of the default, and installing the new file overwrote the old where new users and groups were defined.
> 
> ...



I see. Well, the update was done on a fresh install, and since I have installed a few things so I think I will actually break things if i reverted now. I will certainly try out -Ui next time.

I ran *make check-old* and it didn't seem to find anything (didn't put anything to screen). It's an itch but I guess it's not actually a problem so will let it rest and will bring it up again next time I rebuild world.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

